# Bob Eakes



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I was just reading Island Free Press and came upon the obituary of Long time Red Drum owner Bob Eakes which was from Last Tuesday. I did not know him that well but he was always happy to take the time to talk to me or answer any questions that I had about any kind of fishing. Seems as though this was kept fairly quiet here in Buxton. I want to offer my condolensces to the family and to say That I think we have lost an extremely important Statesman in our sport and a big presence here in Buxton, and out on the beach.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Peixaria said:


> I was just reading Island Free Press and came upon the obituary of Long time Red Drum owner Bob Eakes which was from Last Tuesday. I did not know him that well but he was always happy to take the time to talk to me or answer any questions that I had about any kind of fishing. Seems as though this was kept fairly quiet here in Buxton. I want to offer my condolensces to the family and to say That I think we have lost an extremely important Statesman in our sport and a big presence here in Buxton, and out on the beach.


RDT and Frank and Frans were the two tackle shops I frequented when I started fishing Hatteras in the early 90s. He was always very helpful and encouraging. With Bob gone it is the end of an era there for me. RIP sir.
.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

RIP


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Peixaria said:


> I was just reading Island Free Press and came upon the obituary of Long time Red Drum owner Bob Eakes which was from Last Tuesday. I did not know him that well but he was always happy to take the time to talk to me or answer any questions that I had about any kind of fishing. Seems as though this was kept fairly quiet here in Buxton. I want to offer my condolensces to the family and to say That I think we have lost an extremely important Statesman in our sport and a big presence here in Buxton, and out on the beach.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

I agree. He spoke up many times for the island residents and way of life. RT


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

When I was in the shop a week and a half ago, the help was downright surly. I hope Kara and Bobby can get a grip on that situation before the shop goes under. Oh, and the bunker was real mushy. 🙁


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

If it was a week and a half ago from your post they probably had a good reason to be a little “surly”!!! Really dude?


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes really "dude". I would certainly understand sad, but surly is not acceptable when you're trying to keep a business afloat.


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

I was in there last week and everyone was nice to me and my family as they always are. Maybe it’s just you “dude “😉


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Wow hard not to comment .. i stick with frankandfrans. Get treated like aperson by grown men not bunch of young pricks...


----------

